# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Breaking News: His Imperial highness Bibi is on CNN, FOX and Al-Jazeera

## cindy25

even Al-Jazeera?!

but not BBC (maybe they remember the King David Hotel)

----------


## unknown

Should probably be moved to general politics.  

That way I can comment more freely.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I got through most of it before I had to hit the mute button. The way he mocked people who oppose attacking Iran made me sick.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

who?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Bibi Netanyahu, the prime minister of Israel. He just gave a speech in front of AIPAC regarding Iran getting nuclear weapons.

----------


## rideurlightning

Yeah it was sickening. Can't stand him.

----------


## LibertyEagle

What Israel does is their business.  I just wish they would leave us out of it and stop trying to run OUR government.

----------


## pcosmar

> What Israel does is their business.  I just wish they would leave us out of it and stop trying to run OUR government.


I would love to stay out of it,, but you know that is not going to happen,
And when it does happen,, the straits close,, Fuel prices go through the roof and the world economy crashes.

There are no winners in this.

----------


## COpatriot

I watched it. Bibi pretty much made his big sales pitch for the war effort and that (a)IPAC crowd lapped it right up. Blatant war propaganda.

----------


## cindy25

> What Israel does is their business.  I just wish they would leave us out of it and stop trying to run OUR government.


staying out means staying out 100%; no aid, no backup; they pick a fight and sink or swim on their own. they run out of tanks or fuel, too bad. let Sheldon Adelson re-supply them.

----------


## Xhin

I'm not sure if this is the same news story, but it was reported by the Associated Press an hour ago:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...933dcdfd8f4827

The Israeli leader dismissed arguments that an attack on Iran would exact too heavy a toll by provoking Iranian retaliation. He held up a copy of a 1944 letter from the U.S. War Department rejecting world Jewish leaders' entreaties to bomb the Auschwitz death camp because it would be "ineffective" and "might provoke even more vindictive action by the Germans." 

As I pointed out elsewhere, the Holocaust reference isn't really comparable. The Iranians are not currently massacring Jews. In fact they will have no cause to until Israel pre-emptively attacks them.

But now, if anyone in the US disagrees with Israel, it looks like they support the Holocaust. Well played, Netanyahu, well played.

----------


## Xhin

On the plus side, helping to start world war 3 would make Ron Paul's foreign policy positions a lot more popular.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

War mongers beating the war drums. Shocking.

----------


## kill the banks

it's late ..  I'm tired but remember reading Russia would stand down too .. look out

----------


## LibertyEagle

> On the plus side, helping to start world war 3 would make Ron Paul's foreign policy positions a lot more popular.


I doubt it, as it would likely lead to us being attacked here, too.

----------


## Xhin

Yes, but if american interventionism helps start a world war, the american people may rethink their ideas about foreign policy.

----------

